# Bow Sight



## 16herrmannj (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey what would be a good bow sight under 40 dollars


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

in my opinon,none

personally i like the Cobra brand bow sights,but they are more than $40

you get what you pay for when it comes to bow sights

a good bow sight will have fiber optic strings to allow for good pin visuals under low light conditions i.e. hunting in a blind or at dawn and dusk. the more fiber optic windings the better the light pick up is.i dont like having a light mounted to my sight to be able to see the pins,as they can create a halo affect and make it harder to see past the sight.

then there are the ones with the bubble level built in them(my preferance)these help make sure your not canting your bow.which if you cant your bow will affect arrow flight and impact.

i would recomend spending atleast $80 for a decent sight for your bow and you will be much happier with it.

but this does come down to personal preferance,just like everything else related to hunting and shooting.

but like i said,you get what you pay for


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

Sneaky is right you definitely get what you pay for. The chances of a 40 dollar sight having a pin Break, or being too dark at that most important moment, or having the pins come loose are just too high. IMO save your money up and get a sight thats worth it.


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine was a $300 sight = \ Tommy Hogg though, can't beat them


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

sights? we don't need no stinking sights!!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Try no sights. I shoot both a compound bow and a recurve instinctively.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

The cheaper stuff will just need to be replaced later, so try and double that cost to get one that will last and you will not regret it. Spot Hogg and AXT are top shelf quality, but $150 and up in price. For the lower price range, look at Cobra like Sneaky said, and look at Trophy Ridge because I had a Trophy Ridge Outlaw on my old bow and it had 4 pins that lit up, a bubble level, fiber-optic ring, and was easy to adjust and it never broke.


----------



## Ariozna Hunting (May 31, 2013)

I agree with the post made above. The cheap sights are going to fall apart on you. You can find some realy good sights in the 100 dollar range. Trophy Ridge makes some really good sights int different pin configuations. It all really depends on preference and what works best for you. learning to shoot witout sights is another option.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Ill agree with sgb. Cobras are good sights. I think mine was around 60. 4 Pins a bubble level a glow ring and easy to adjust


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok, I agree with all of the above, but I gotta tell you my cheap bow sight story... Worked midnight last Fri/Sat, coming home, exhausted, passed garage sale...saw a recurve, jammed on the brakes. Old '60's vintage #42 Bear Kodiak near perfect condition. Had a funny set of circle sights on riser. Lady asks $15.00. I give her $20.00 and still felt guilty. Take it home, boy meets me in driveway. We both whack the deer target a few times. I actually drilled the vitals using the largest ring sight as reference. Hmmm....gots me thinking.

Few more midnight shifts...lots of thinking. (Already have a typical pin sight on my recurve. Really helps me "pick a spot" and focus. Wonder if I added a rear ring, like a rear peep sight? Hmmmm.)

Took an extra sight plate, which normally holds pin sights to a bow and bent it 90 degrees to hold the rear ring sight. Took me 45 minutes to modify the mount and set the ring sight. Took it out back and in 5 minutes had it sighted-in to drilling the target. Bout 3" groups at 15 and about 4" groups at 20. Distance of pin on front of bow to ring on rear of bow is 5". This sight is as effective as a typical peep sight on a handgun, provided my anchor point stays consistent. Bow has high enough brace height that the string does not recoil into the rear ring.

...Not going to pursue a patent or anything, but my shoulder cannot withstand the repeated practice required to be a good "instinctive" archer with a 57# bow. (I use to splint-vision/gap shoot anyway.) Those were my 20's and 30's. I use sights on the recurve, it keeps me accurate with less shooting wear on my shoulder.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

what a steal on the bow, and nice ingenuity on the sights. I love shooting recurves for target practice because that is what my grandpa taught me with and he would beat guys at tournament regularly in his competition days. When the compound bows started coming out my grandpa still brought home the dough with his Norm Richard's recurves, and the guys shocked at the speed of the arrows coming off it. Don't know if any of you know about Norm Richards, but he made the best recurves in SoCal.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

You're right A10 Richards Archery equipment was as good as there was at the time.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

My grandpa and him were very close friends, and before Norm passed away he gave my grandpa the blueprints to his recurve bows. A friend of mine up in Kern county is going to make me one of Norm Richards from his blueprints. My grandpa lived up in Montana for a long while and Norm's reputation was known up there too. But, every bow was made by his hands and he would not sell out his design for mass production. I still have to me up with my buddy to give him the money for the materials so he can get started on it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Norm Richards blueprints HAVE to be worth a pile of money. What about patent rights? Can you make one of his bows without violating any patents? If there are no patent infringements, that would be a great bow to have. Good luck with this project, love to see pictures if the project gets completed.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't believe he had a patent on it, but I have not thought about the monetary value because it is was a gift entrusted to my grandpa who passed away in 09.


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

Wow, what an awesome gift. You are honoring both Richards & you grandfather right by not trying to make money off them. But 220 is right they should be worth a pile of money. Lets hope the friend you have making the bow for you doesn't turn around and burn you by marketing them for his own gain.


----------

